# Reptile Breeding - Hobbyists, Breeders and Traders



## Tarron

The aim of this post will be to try and point out some key areas that others may overlook or require clarification on. I am, in no way, qualified in legal terms or such, but am merely relaying how I see things from what I have learned over the years.

This topic has come up recently, due to the recent prosecution of a seller at the SWARE show, and confusion over the ambiguous laws determining what constitues a seller and what constitues a business.

I guess the best pace to start would be with the pet shop license.

A PSL is issued by a local authority (whose requirements may vary from area to area) and, obviously, makes the holder a business. The PSL allows the holder to buy animals in withthe express intentnof selling them on, an act deemed illegal to the average public.
PSL holders can breed their own stock if they so choose
A PSL holder is most definitely not allowed to sell animals at shows under current UK legislation.

Breeders registered as a business. Under current law, an animal can be sold without the need for a PSL if the animals have been bred by the owner. Breeders can, therefore, register as a business with HMRC. This makes them liable to all business taxes and laws, but also allows them to offset their tax against losses, etc. 
However, it may be wise for people in this position to try an obtain a PSL if they intend to buy in animals, select the best stock, and move on the unwanted ones.

Non Business breeders. Most breeders will probably feel they sit in this category. These are hobbyists who have decided to expand their hobby by breeding their pets. Generally, they won't have all the bells and whistles of the business breeder (websites, business names, etc) as their breedings will be more infrequent to not really warrant it. Some may have websites etc, butbthis pushes the boundaries, leaving them open to legal disputes.

* These breeders do have to declare money made from sales and pay any tax owed, reglardless of business status

They are allowed to sell at shows, though it is best to ensure they have a low profile, dont attend copious amounts of shows, and sell under their real name, not a pseuodonym.

Hobbyists are your everyday keeper, that is the easy side of the spectrum.

Between the hobby breeder and business bredder is an, as yet, undescribed thin line. People need to be very careful to not even get close to this if they wish to sell at shows.


please understand, this is more opinion than fact, but will hopefully give people a starting point when deciding where they or others stand. If anyone sees any glaringly obvious mistakes, please point them out.

Thanks
These people will also not be allowed to sell animals at shows.*


----------

